# Anyone using a stair climbing dolly?



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

I know there are lots of OMS out there and as a guy who is considering becoming one, I'm wondering how a OMS deals with moving heavy equipment up and down stairs. Just yesterday I helped a fellow plumber remove a 75 gal PV WH from a basement and get a new one in place. It was a handful and there's just no way that I could even consider doing something like that by myself.

Which leads me to ask if anyone is using something like this -

http://www.powermate.info/presentation/right-sidebar.html

They can't be cheap, but I just can't see a way around it and still be a OMS.

What do the PZ pros have to say? Alternate suggestions?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

As a plumber who has used one you have to remember with the motor and battery these are heavy dollys in themselves, they are well balanced but not one you would use everyday,


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, our shop has one its awesome, but it is HEAVY.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

taking out a 1993 75 gallon Smith water heater
filled with Lime and sediment can be a true 
manhood contest.... even with 3 guys , someone
could still get hurt doing it...

I would like to try one of these... our supply house has one and they regulary deliver huge 100 + 120 gallon bradford white commercial gas heaters out to job sites 
and even deliver them down the stairs....

wonder what the cost is for one


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I would like to try one 1st. but I think I will have to buy 1 anyway. 3 of us moved a 100gallon commericial to the mechanical room, had to go up only 5 low landings not stairs and it about killed the 3 of us with a good appliance dolly. It should have been an easy climb. 

Plus if I ever hire someone I NEVER want them to break there backs so somebody can have hot water. 

Most all our water heaters are in the basement, at least they aren't in the attics


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Even when you are a OMS, you can always just schedule a helper on the days when you are moving heavy things or when you just need a second set of hands. Doesn't have to be a permanent guy, just use when needed. I would rather do that than rely on an expensive motorized hand truck.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I borrow one from my main supply house when I run into a stair job.

David


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I would like to try one 1st. but I think I will have to buy 1 anyway. 3 of us moved a 100gallon commericial to the mechanical room, had to go up only 5 low landings not stairs and it about killed the 3 of us with a good appliance dolly. It should have been an easy climb.
> 
> Plus if I ever hire someone I NEVER want them to break there backs so somebody can have hot water.
> 
> Most all our water heaters are in the basement, at least they aren't in the attics


 
I have passed on a lot of 75 gallon heaters this year because of the fact they were down in the basement and I cannot afford to injure myself or anyone else for
possibley the rest of my life... I tell them to call Lowes and let those dumb asses do them for 250 bucks.

I have ridden a dolly down a flight of stairs before
hanging onto a 50 gallon gas that got away from me..
Was lucky that the basement was unfinished and nothing was damaged.. I just let it go and it went into a free fall after I got drug down about 5 steps....:laughing:

it all boils down to price,


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We use this. 


http://www.escalera.com/models/index.htm

Very expensive. Yes
Heavy for a dolly. Yes
Would I buy one in a second if my broke. Yes. 
This dolly is worth every penny. 

I take 75 gallon tanks by myself, up & down stairs.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> Even when you are a OMS, you can always just schedule a helper on the days when you are moving heavy things or when you just need a second set of hands. Doesn't have to be a permanent guy, just use when needed. I would rather do that than rely on an expensive motorized hand truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I have used a helper and I have used a stairclimber dolly. That starclimber is stronger and safer than any helper!! As a OMS if my supplier quits renting me the stairclimber I will buy 1 for sure! Even if it's 10k, I can't even begin to fix 1 back for that. Right now my supplier will deliver the heater and stair climb it in and the old one out and hauled away for $100 bucks and the cost of the heater!


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

Seems like one of these dollys would be verg useful even if not a OMS.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

We have one in our shop of 8. May not get used all the time, but the whole shop appreciates it's there. I know I appreciate it enough that I always have it in the back of my mind to maintain the batteries, but every time it comes up in my mind to check it, it's mostly already being done. I think the consensus for our shop is YES.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> We use this.
> 
> 
> http://www.escalera.com/models/index.htm
> ...



We have the exact same one :thumbsup:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Your talking about risking your safety with a 75 gallon water heater? What would you do if you had to get a 4 or 5 section cast iron boiler down in to the basement. We do it on a regular basis and are very safe about it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> Your talking about risking your safety with a 75 gallon water heater? What would you do if you had to get a 4 or 5 section cast iron boiler down in to the basement. We do it on a regular basis and are very safe about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I feel this dolly is so safe I would let my 10 year old use it.

I have moved way more than HWH. We have an extra large base attachment that we use and haul boilers all the time. 

With 700 pound capacity it can really really make things safe.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What is OMS?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One-Man-Shop


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I feel this dolly is so safe I would let my 10 year old use it. I have moved way more than HWH. We have an extra large base attachment that we use and haul boilers all the time. With 700 pound capacity it can really really make things safe.


 How much do they cost?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> How much do they cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Way more than you'd ever wanted to spend on a dolly, haha.

Its way cheaper than back surgery, missing work because you got hurt or fixing customers walls from dropping them down stairs.

I bough mine years ago. Give them a call. they have lots of option to add. we have a larger bottom tray and the barrel attachment. The barrel attachment is a curved metal bar that a HWH can rest in and keep it from moving.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have seen used units in the $4K range and new units as much as $8K.

Depends a lot on brand and features. Plan on a $6,500 average.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> Way more than you'd ever wanted to spend on a dolly, haha.
> 
> Its way cheaper than back surgery, missing work because you got hurt or fixing customers walls from dropping them down stairs.
> 
> I bough mine years ago. Give them a call. they have lots of option to add. we have a larger bottom tray and the barrel attachment. The barrel attachment is a curved metal bar that a HWH can rest in and keep it from moving.


 
I am gonna call on that one today... thanks for the info... I think I would rather go with the 1200 lb one with the fork lift attachement....:thumbsup:

that fork lift would work great in many applications like
lifting a 75 gallon gas onto a steel stand out in a garage.... 

Maybe that drum application you have with yours would work better for lifting tthem ,, I dont know ....


my best guess is $2500...


they have a price list on the page,,, I was not too far off at all

http://www.escalera.com/prices/index.htm


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you but one yet.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

To anyone with experience with stair climbing carts - have you had any issues with marring or damaging finished stairs? Specifically the bullnose of the tread.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MARK AND PLUMBERS
These do not work like a mini fork lift, They work on a negative lift you place the wheels on the next higher level up to about 30 to 36" then you power lift the load plate with cargo up to that level, ie' stair steps, loading dock, back of pickup, step van etc.
You come down into a lower level just the opposite way lower the cargo
then bring the wheels down to that level as many times as needed to
reach the level you want !


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GrtLksPlbr said:


> To anyone with experience with stair climbing carts - have you had any issues with marring or damaging finished stairs? Specifically the bullnose of the tread.


i have only had an issue with getting black marks on the carpeting. No other damage to report. we now use a drop clothe on white carpet.

Even IF it did damage something once in a while I would still use it because the health and we being to me and my family far out ways the risk. I have a long working career ahead of me.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Real life*

We used an ElctroTruck steel model for many many a year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMQzvNuOpG8


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> We used an ElctroTruck steel model for many many a year.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMQzvNuOpG8


Yes that is the one we had at my company in L. A. including the lean back wheels, we had all the extras, their is even a special plate that you mount in your pick up bed that the dolly locks in to prevent it from rolling out the back while loading


----------

